# Unable to raise Windshield Wipers if there's freezing rain



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Unable to raise Windshield Wipers for freezing rain*

Tried to raise my windshield wipers today to prevent them sticking to windshield from freezing rain. No go. They hit the hood. So stupid.


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

cplus71 said:


> Tried to raise my windshield wipers today to prevent them sticking to windshield from freezing rain. No go. They hit the hood. So stupid.


You will need to have them in the 'Service Mode' in order to do that. Check the Owner's Manual as to how to do that...

Or just see that (old but I am sure it works the same on your car)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsjtgYK99po


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cplus71 said:


> Tried to raise my windshield wipers today to prevent them sticking to windshield from freezing rain. No go. They hit the hood. So stupid.


So, have you even opened the OM that came with the vehicle?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Why bother? Get in, turn on car to warm up, turn on the defrost, drive. It saves zero time and just invites someone to bend it..hahahahah..I've never understood why people do this to be honest.

https://jalopnik.com/why-do-people-stick-up-their-wiper-blades-in-the-winter-1755681765

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Why bother? Get in, turn on car to warm up, turn on the defrost, drive. It saves zero time and just invites someone to bend it..hahahahah..I've never understood why people do this to be honest.....


One would hope folks are not so stupid to use gasoline to defrost their windshield. And, by the way, one has to raise the wipers to easily scrape the frost/ice from the windshield, so reading and understanding the OM's guidance on the wiper function is wise.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Why bother? Get in, turn on car to warm up, turn on the defrost, drive. It saves zero time and just invites someone to bend it..hahahahah..I've never understood why people do this to be honest.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/why-do-people-stick-up-their-wiper-blades-in-the-winter-1755681765
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This and... why do you want to raise them, so they don't stick to the iced windshield? Because even they wouldn't stick to the windshield, they will be damaged as soon you turn the wipers on and the rubber scratches over the iced window. 

With that being said, just leave them as they are and turn on the defrost. And nothing will be damaged.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> .....Because even they wouldn't stick to the windshield, they will be damaged as soon you turn the wipers on and the rubber scratches over the iced window......


So, you never heard of an ice scrapper then? Deicing the windshield with gasoline is really really stupid.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Yup, service mode it works. I'm one of the people that do it haha. I also like it because I get to clean my windshield all the way the bottom without the wipers being in the way. Other than that, we use to do this ( on other brand cars) when we we see one of our friends vehicles sort of like leaving a note saying, "I was here" as a joke . Before really cell phones became a thing.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> I also like it because I get to clean my windshield all the way the bottom without the wipers being in the way.


Yup...and if there is snow on the windshield and you just turn the wipers on, it'll pack up at the bottom of the windshield & then freeze onto the bottom of the wiper blades...making them less effective/streaking


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...and if there is snow on the windshield and you just turn the wipers on, it'll pack up at the bottom of the windshield & then freeze onto the bottom of the wiper blades...making them less effective/streaking


So I leave my wipers down. I come out and brush/scrape my windshield while the car is heating up. The snow/ice is now removed except for just around the wipers (I guess?) and now that the defrost has melted that part you turn on your wipers and they work just fine without snow packing up etc.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup...and if there is snow on the windshield and you just turn the wipers on, it'll pack up at the bottom of the windshield & then freeze onto the bottom of the wiper blades...making them less effective/streaking


Most owners are not idiots like you then.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wut?

If the snow is under the wiper blade area still...it's still gonna stay/be there (and get worse if it's still snowing & what not). And then when you're driving and the heat is melting the snow on the windshield (making it water)....when it swipes back down and freezes it packs back down and sticks to the back of the wiper blades & freezes them up eventually.

I mean do whatever you want, we're just merely discussing how we do it...which was what the original post was about anyways


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Why bother? Get in, turn on car to warm up, turn on the defrost, drive. It saves zero time and just invites someone to bend it..hahahahah..I've never understood why people do this to be honest.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/why-do-people-stick-up-their-wiper-blades-in-the-winter-1755681765
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



The guy says that on his Land Rover he gots coils in the windshield. Luckly him, not everyone got that. It's more like mostly nobody. These windshield are freakig expensive to replace... And drivig a Land Rover, I can tell you that the wires inside the windshield bothers me sometimes.
He is just making fun of it, but actually doesn't experienced different climate, and is just lucky having coils in his windshield.

Anyway...

I was living in Europe. More humid there.
Ice and snow, let the car warming for 20-30 minutes before being able to move the wipers.

When the wipers are raised, easy to clean the windshield., and the car is done in 10-15 min.

My car in Europe had the defrost air hitting the windshield above the location of the wipers, so took forever...

So, I see it has usefull to be able to raise the windshields...
No matter what people are thinking, know your car and see if it will be usefull.

I haven't experience this with the Atlas yet. Will see this winter.


Thanks for the service mode. I'll have to look at it.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

cplus71 said:


> Tried to raise my windshield wipers today to prevent them sticking to windshield from freezing rain. No go. They hit the hood. So stupid.


After you shut your Atlas off, pull down and hold the wiper stalk. This will make the wipers go into service mode. When you're ready to leave, the wipers will remain in service mode after you turn the ignition on until you pull down on the wiper stalk.

Also, who the heck cares if you do or don't. It's not your vehicle and if it makes someone feel better to do it, they can. I personally prefer to do it so I can clean the snow that's built up under the wiper arms like others have said.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> Wut?
> 
> If the snow is under the wiper blade area still...it's still gonna stay/be there (and get worse if it's still snowing & what not). And then when you're driving and the heat is melting the snow on the windshield (making it water)....when it swipes back down and freezes it packs back down and sticks to the back of the wiper blades & freezes them up eventually.
> 
> I mean do whatever you want, we're just merely discussing how we do it...which was what the original post was about anyways


having it up allows me to meticulously clear any ice build up on each wiper blade. Just relying on the defrost feature is not always effective (especially with lower temps outside) and annoys the heck out of me when it starts wiping and there is a streak from unmelted ice on the part of each blade.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> having it up allows me to meticulously clear any ice build up on each wiper blade. Just relying on the defrost feature is not always effective (especially with lower temps outside) and annoys the heck out of me when it starts wiping and there is a streak from unmelted ice on the part of each blade.


^This! Streaking drives me up the wall lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> having it up allows me to meticulously clear any ice build up on each wiper blade. Just relying on the defrost feature is not always effective (especially with lower temps outside) and annoys the heck out of me when it starts wiping and there is a streak from unmelted ice on the part of each blade.


I know....that's why I do it & was trying to say  

KarstGeo was against it


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> having it up allows me to meticulously clear any ice build up on each wiper blade. Just relying on the defrost feature is not always effective (especially with lower temps outside) and annoys the heck out of me when it starts wiping and there is a streak from unmelted ice on the part of each blade.


^ this this this!

I just do it the night before the snow storm, this way they don't stick to the windshield and it's easier to clean, in the morning.


----------

